# How long before feeder eggs?



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

My male imitator varadero moved my first tadpole to a film canister in the viv 2 days ago. I still don't see any feeder eggs in with him. The tadpole is swimming really well so I think he's healthy. How long does it usually take before feeder eggs are laid? When should I call it and pull him out of the tank? I'm worried about the tad starving.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thumbnails do not feed their young only pumilio. Pull the tad.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I was under the impression that imitators will feed tadpoles, I trust my sources so I say leave it for now.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bcs TX said:


> Thumbnails do not feed their young only pumilio. Pull the tad.


Ranitomeya (thumbnails) most certainly do feed their tadpoles. They are non-obligate egg feeders. You may pull them or leave them.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

Bcs TX said:


> Thumbnails do not feed their young only pumilio. Pull the tad.



Imitators do feed their tads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> Ranitomeya (thumbnails) most certainly do feed their tadpoles. They are non-obligate egg feeders. You may pull them or leave them.


Well, I'm not sure about all of them. I recall reading from a reputable source that amazonica do not feed their tads, however don't take my word for it. I know for fact that imis do feed their tads, so pull or leave alone as desired.


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

I always thought they were non-obligate egg feeders so you could choose between pulling or leaving them. I don't really care about producing maximum numbers and I think it would be amazing to watch the parents raise a few tads. 

How long does it usually take before they will start feeding the tad? Is it usually pretty easy to see the feeder eggs? At what point do I worry?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Well, I'm not sure about all of them. I recall reading from a reputable source that amazonica do not feed their tads, however don't take my word for it. I know for fact that imis do feed their tads, so pull or leave alone as desired.


I stand corrected. Thanks, Frog dude. The imitators and several others do. Fantastica and ventrimaculata (some now amazonica) do not. I don't know of others but I don't doubt it.


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

I read somewhere that tads won't eat for 2-4 days after hatching. Is it reasonable to leave him for 4 days and then pull him if I don't see feeder eggs?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

leaving it with the parents is fine, they will indeed feed and raise their own.. I know my Varadero have.. and so do my other imi's. Also, is this their first time breeding? Watch the BBC video on youtube.. its pretty awesome to watch standard imi's feed a tadpole. the tads will let the parents know when its time to be fed. But honestly, with my Vanzolini, I have eggs in the canister about the same time they deposit a tad. it just varies.


----------



## juliomjr1 (Feb 19, 2013)

My CV Imitators usually have and egg or two in the canister right away.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> Thumbnails do not feed their young only pumilio. Pull the tad.


Imitators absolutely feed their tadpoles. Sometimes it takes a few days before the female starts making deposits. The male has a seperate " come feed the kids" call he makes for the female when he wants her to deposit eggs. 
The tadpole will be surviving on residual egg yolk for the first few days anyway. Not to worry


----------

